# Tension question for you Alpha V guys



## killface (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm having a problem getting mine set at a usable tension. It's, basically, either way too tight or way to lose within 1/8 of a screw turn. In all the videos I've seen of people using or reviewing AVs, they look nice and stable when they're handling them but mine feels like it's about to fall apart if I look at it wrong. Is this the way they're supposed to be? I did the corner mod it and lubed it with CRC. 

I've been messing around with this thing on and off for a couple of months and I just can't see the appeal.

My main is an FII.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 13, 2010)

Tighten it.mine is amazing


----------



## AAKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Try tensioning it so that there is around 2mm of screw visible from core (when you pull on centre piece.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Popping can sometimes be caused by uneven tensions on individual sides. Get the tensions even on all sides, then adjust.


----------



## killface (Apr 13, 2010)

When it's just barely tight enough for it to NOT flop around and sag when you pick it up by one side, it's pretty hard to turn. 

I'll try about 2mm when I get to work tonight and see what that feels like.

That's almost exactly how I set mine up Edward.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd recommend tighter. Just use it to break it in.


----------



## killface (Apr 13, 2010)

I've probably done 100 solves on it at various tensions. Maybe I'll just force myself to use it exclusively for a week and see what happens. Heh, I'll have to get some new stickers though because I'm not a huge fan of the textured tiles I've got on it atm.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 13, 2010)

if 1/8 turn doesn't work, try 1/16. I usually tune my cubes with 1/64 turn accuracy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

alpha 5 fails

mine unscrews when i turn it


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> alpha 5 fails



no u


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

do 1/16 of a turn then.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> alpha 5 fails
> 
> *mine unscrews when i turn it*



Because you have a stripped core, mine is amazing


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 13, 2010)

Its sounds like it to loose


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 14, 2010)

Perhaps a screw is in at a slight angle? I have trouble setting the tension for any cube, in that case.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> alpha 5 fails



ya because you totally couldn't get a WR with it or anything like that


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 14, 2010)

With mine I was able to keep it pretty loose without it popping, but it still cut well and locked up less at tighter tensions.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> if 1/8 turn doesn't work, try 1/16. I usually tune my cubes with 1/64 turn accuracy.



 I usually just do 1/4!


----------



## Rayne (Apr 14, 2010)

Try disassembling the cube, taking off the center caps and unscrewing the center pieces completely off, then putting it back on. I had the same problem with my Alpha V being hard to turn AND popping, but doing this somehow fixed it.


----------



## killface (Apr 14, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Try disassembling the cube, taking off the center caps and unscrewing the center pieces completely off, then putting it back on. I had the same problem with my Alpha V being hard to turn AND popping, but doing this somehow fixed it.



I was in the process of doing exactly this when I figured out what my problem was. As embarrassing as it is, I suppose I'll come clean. Three of my screws had both washers at the top (instead of the small one at the bottom). I must have been watching TV or something when I put it together.

After cleaning out all the plastic shavings from the springs digging into the plastic and, relubing it, it's definitely more usable. 

Thanks for all the input everyone. Guess it was just operator error lol.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> alpha 5 fails



This. A-V sucks. Get an A-II.


----------

